# Found pigeon - Plano (Dallas) TX



## cvarner (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe I should say the pigeon has found me -- he showed up on my balcony 2 weeks ago. I can't handle him, but he's not really afraid (seems to be comfortable w/strangers, just doesn't know me). He's banded, but I'm having a hard time reading all the info since I can't get hold of him. His band is an AU variety, but I haven't managed to read the entire number yet.

He doesn't seem hurt or sick. I bought some canary food, but he doesn't seem interested (I'm trying to get his attention w/out getting all the feral pigeons joining in). Mr Pigeon flies away each morning & comes back just before sunset. He stays in one very specific spot all night. All in all, seems like a very nice bird.

Does anyone know of any pigeon clubs in the Dallas area? I really appreciate all the info on this site -- who knows, if I can't find his owner, maybe he'll be my new pet (just what I need w/2 cats!).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The only way you can trace his band is if you have all the numbers. If you wish to catch him, the best way top do so is after dark because Pigeons can't see well then. If it's dark enough outside your balcony, you may be able to just pick him up. Put both hands around his mid section...never grab the tail because all the tail feathers will fall out. Have a small animal kennel ready to put him in such as one you would use to transport your cats.
Pigeons like larger seed. Might be a good way to lure him. You should be able to buy Dove mix at Petco.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If at night make sure all lights are off, the darker the better.

Maybe you can actually lure him in thru the balcony door or window ith some seed. I have done that trick several times and it's a doozy 

if he's banded, indeed, he is used to some human interaction.

Thanks for helping


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Once youve caught him/her, Wrap him/her in a towel and then take a look at the numbers


----------

